# books



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay so many threads on here mention good books to read. Kind of like Masonry bibles. I want to know what are the good and what are the bad. I prefer picture books myself but I am also up to learn more about history and method. I try and challenge myself as much as I can and I am sure a few of these books will help spur some projects. So lets see what you got!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I've bought a few books in the past when the money was flowing and this one was well written, well illustrated, and generally fun to read. I learned quite a bit out of it, most of which has been incorporated into my thinking over the years so I'd be hard pressed to be able to regurgitate it.

http://www.amazon.com/Bricklaying-P...2394/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333939705&sr=8-1


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Masonry and construction in general do not lend themselves to exciting reading. I do read everything I can find about masonry construction, but it is a thin niche. Here is what is in my library:

http://www.librarything.com/catalog/tscarborough&tag=masonry

I generally like to read old books about masonry as they are more concerned with the craft rather than the applicability to codes. Most of my reading that deals with masonry falls under other disciplines: archeology, architecture, and history.

http://www.librarything.com/catalog/tscarborough&tag=architecture
http://www.librarything.com/catalog/tscarborough&tag=archaeology
http://www.librarything.com/catalog/tscarborough&tag=history


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Try Brick; A World History or Brickwork; Architecture and Design You can also find some great photos in almost any of the books covering the works of Gaudi


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Practical Stonemasonry is my masonry bible, but it doesn't get into brick


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Rockmonster said:


> Try Brick; A World History or Brickwork; Architecture and Design You can also find some great photos in almost any of the books covering the works of Gaudi


Thanks for that Rockmonster, I've just ordered Brickwork; Architecture and Design from Amazon for 22 pence (used copy).


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I just ordered Brickwork; Architecture and Design too, thanks!


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice I guess I am spending some money later!


----------



## rogerhattman (Jul 6, 2008)

My area is plastering and stucco. I have always been very happy with plastering books from this publisher, who also does masonry books:
http://www.donhead.com


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

rogerhattman said:


> My area is plastering and stucco. I have always been very happy with plastering books from this publisher, who also does masonry books:
> http://www.donhead.com


There you go Stonecutter. donhead has Practical masonry, but not the re-write.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are a few good ones, MASONRY SKILLS & ADVANCED MASONRY SKILLS both by RICHARD T. KREH. BRICKWORK FOR APPRENTICES by J. C. HODGE MASONRY INSTANT ANSWERS by ROCHELLE C. JAFFE. THE ART OF THE STONEMASON by IAN CRAMB. BRICKLAYING SYSTEMS by FRANK B. GILBRETH. MASONRY DESIGN & DETAILING by CHRISTINE BEALL . Also the book by Walter Laska about masonry and steel detailing (i forgot the exact title)


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Had to go dig in my library.......of course one of my favorites is 'Building the Great Cathedrals' by Ischer.......but also 'Stone Designs' (for the home) by Morris/Walsh is really, really good for showing the works of some real craftsmen (as opposed to showcasing the architect as in some books)........and 'Architectural Stone' (fabrication, installation, and selection) by Mark Chacon is another GREAT book, covering everything from how they quarry it to how to choose, install, and seal it. It is incredibly thorough.....I HIGHLY recommend this one.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are three oldies but goodies. MASONRY SIMPLIFIED by Dalzell Townsend. CYCLOPEDIA OF BRICKLAYING,STONEMASONRY,CONCRETE,STUCCOS,PLASTERS by Fred T. Hodgson. Lastly, THE ART OF BRICKLAYING by J. EDGAR RAY. This last one has a special place on my shelf. For it shows the art and nuance of raising a brick corner ,by laying the first three courses paying extreme attention to them being dead on. Then laying the rest of the leed the length of the plumb by the art of sighting. The plumb rule is then used again at completion to check for any error in sighting. When one masters this skill the time needed to build a leed will be drastically reduced.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

TSCARBOROUGH; Two books you may enjoy adding to your architecture colloction are; A FIELD GUIDE TO AMERICAN HOUSES by Virgina & Lee Mc ALLISTER. My favorite, THE OLD WAY OF SEEING by Jonathan Hale.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> There you go Stonecutter. donhead has Practical masonry, but not the re-write.


What does the re-write include that the original doesn't? It looks like a great book.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The original was written when Portland was first coming out. It was a miracle cement. They suggested laying up with lime then doing a finish point with a 2 sand 1 portland mix, things of that nature. As I'm sure you know that has lead to huge problems. Also it's more from a new construction view whereas the newer one has a lot of restoration included. If you don't do much or any restoration the original would probably be more useful

Oh and it is a great book. Many people don't even mention it by name, they just talk about "Warland's book" or "Warland says...."


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Also it's more from a new construction view whereas the newer one has a lot of restoration included. If you don't do much or any restoration the original would probably be more useful


Thanks. I never know when I will be doing restoration...I did a good size project last year... so I will try and get the re-write.:thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Thanks. I never know when I will be doing restoration...I did a good size project last year... so I will try and get the re-write.:thumbsup:


It's also published by Donhead so I'm sure you could find it on that site


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Holy #$#$, Batman, the cheapest I can find Modern Practical Masonry, Edmund George Warland is for 90 bucks used. That is 90 times more than I normally spend on books! I will keep an eye out for it at the bookshops I haunt, I have found similar books there for a buck.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

By the way guys, the reason i gave the book CYCLOPEDIA OF BRICKLAYING,STONEMASONRY,CONCRETE,STUCCO,PLASTERS by Fred T.Hodgson honerable mention in previous post is it has a great chapter on gauged brickwork. I know that topic has been mentioned on CT before,however books that explain it are not very prevelant. Earlier editions BRICKWORK FOR APPRENTICES by J.C. HODGE had a chapter on it but it was left out of current editions. Just thought it would be of interest to someone.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gerald Lynch has written a couple of books about gauged brickwork, although the cost of this type of work has made it less popular these days. 
There is a firm near me that will cut the bricks for you, or even build the arch into the lintel for you so all that is needed is for the bricklayers to do is put in an arch in one piece.


----------



## BestToolChap (May 7, 2011)

I agree...Masonry Skills by Richard Kreh is a great book. One of the best ones out there...and it is often used in vo tech training programs.

there are a lot to choose from here: http://www.bontool.com/category1~D~books~S~S0114~G~~C~~N~1.htm


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*bricks*

STUART45 In his book about gauged work Lynch makes mention of the use of white lead in the joints. Is that something still in use in U.K.? I know in U.S. they would probably want to arrest you if you even mention the use of lead.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

A mix of white lead and shellac gives a better joint than lime putty as it gives a very fine white joint which dries quite hard. 
However lime putty is most commonly used.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn,
your question about white lead being legal, it's not legal here anymore, but there is some old stock around.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you talking about tuckpointing? true tuckpointing? that is something I would LOVE to try.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tuckpointing was known as a poor man's gauged brickwork. It was done as a cheaper method of making normal brickwork look like gauged brickwork.
It is however still really time consuming and expensive. In London it costs about $150 a square yard. Normally done by people who do nothing else, well paid, but must be really boring to do it all day and every day.
About using white lead and shellac, the downside is that you have to be even more accurate with the brick cutting. An arch would have to fit together on the setting out board without any joints.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Tuckpointing was known as a poor man's gauged brickwork. It was done as a cheaper method of making normal brickwork look like gauged brickwork.
> It is however still really time consuming and expensive. In London it costs about $150 a square yard. Normally done by people who do nothing else, well paid, but must be really boring to do it all day and every day.


I've never heard of gauged brickwork. I can't imagine tuckpointing being a poor mans anything. I'm going to do some research on gauged work. i agree, it would be boring to do day in and day out but I'd like to try it sometime. I'd think you could make some money at it after a while. If I ever do it at least I have a base price, thanks

Edit I looked up gauged brick. I'd heard of a gauged arch as one that had brick cut and fitted tightly, and I'd heard of rubbed brick, I guess those are both gauged brick?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I posted a video of guys doing traditional tuckpointing and wow, no way. Quickpoint doesnt make a tip that small hahah


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

fjn said:


> STUART45 In his book about gauged work Lynch makes mention of the use of white lead in the joints. Is that something still in use in U.K.? I know in U.S. they would probably want to arrest you if you even mention the use of lead.


Not to change the subject.......but they have interlocking lead 'brick' that come in various thicknesses........for x-ray rooms and other applications where shielding is needed.....pretty cool actually......


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

According to the Brickwork book that I just finished, the terms are a little different than I am used to. Gauged=cut/rubbed to shape to provide thin joints, esp. for arches. Tuckpointing=what we call tuckpointing plus raking a channel then re-tucking with a raised line, giving the appearance of uniform thin mortar joints, i.e. similar to what we call grape-vining.

I will stick with tuckpointing as meaning removing bad mortar from a joint and replacing it with fresh (and appropriate) mortar, no matter what the joint profile.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> According to the Brickwork book that I just finished, the terms are a little different than I am used to. Gauged=cut/rubbed to shape to provide thin joints, esp. for arches. Tuckpointing=what we call tuckpointing plus raking a channel then re-tucking with a raised line, giving the appearance of uniform thin mortar joints, i.e. similar to what we call grape-vining.
> 
> I will stick with tuckpointing as meaning removing bad mortar from a joint and replacing it with fresh (and appropriate) mortar, no matter what the joint profile.


If that book is 'Brickwork; Architecture and Design' you must be a fast reader Tscar. 
I've only just got to the bit where the Judge released a bricklayer from prison to build his chimneys, but had him hung once he'd finished.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am a fast reader, I read it in 2 settings.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> According to the Brickwork book that I just finished, the terms are a little different than I am used to. Gauged=cut/rubbed to shape to provide thin joints, esp. for arches. Tuckpointing=what we call tuckpointing plus raking a channel then re-tucking with a raised line, giving the appearance of uniform thin mortar joints, i.e. similar to what we call grape-vining.
> 
> I will stick with tuckpointing as meaning removing bad mortar from a joint and replacing it with fresh (and appropriate) mortar, no matter what the joint profile.


Maybe we should call it "gauged pointing",


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stuart45 said:


> If that book is 'Brickwork; Architecture and Design' you must be a fast reader Tscar.
> I've only just got to the bit where the Judge released a bricklayer from prison to build his chimneys, but had him hung once he'd finished.


whoa...nothing slows you down like knowing you are going to be hung upon completion.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> Tuckpointing=what we call tuckpointing plus raking a channel then re-tucking with a raised line, giving the appearance of uniform thin mortar joints, i.e. similar to what we call grape-vining.


If you call grape-vine a raised profile (what i would call a square bead) What do you call the very small(1/8" 1/2 round) indented profile (what I call grapevine)?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Innie grapevine?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

innie grapevine.. it gets the point across anyway.

these are the joints as I know them. Out of curiosity, what do others call them? Just to clear up my terrible drawing, the shaded area is the joint. and any others that people want to add, please do.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That was a joke, if it is done to make the brick appear equal sized, THAT is what I call gauging.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Another question for Stuart. Any idea what or how much black would be added to the lime putty to make a black tuckpoint? The stuff that's around here is usually black and the stuff that hasn't washed off is still really black.


----------

